# Maddie listens to Grandma!



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Good Maddie! Way to Listen to U R Gramma!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

What a good girl, she made her momma proud!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That s great. I wish I could teach Bama to pick up his toys.


----------

